# alittle 225 help



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I recently purchased a 225 and finally got to shoot it the other day . I cleaned it afterward and when I went to reassemble it the guide rob came out of the recoil spring and quite frankly I'm not sure which side to put t back into. In the manual it says put it in the side that is narrower, but There really isn't one. However, one side ends in a flat end and one ends at a slight angle. Anyone know which side the guide rod goes in? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in adavance.


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

I just sold my P225, but from what I can recall, the flat end butted up against the recoil rod lip.
By the way, there is a killer stainless rod available for these to replace the cheesy hollow tube.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

czguner said:


> I just sold my P225, but from what I can recall, the flat end butted up against the recoil rod lip.
> .


This is correct..


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------

